# Rear oxygen sensor/ which one do I buy?



## Maxima1987 (Jul 22, 2007)

I was told by Nissan that I need a rear oxygen sensor, but the one they showed me on the car was not in the rear it was under the engine before the cat. When you buy oxygen sensors as long as you buy a rear it doesn't matter where it goes, right? Nissan is no help because I am not sure which one to buy. I would appreciate any help, Thanks!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Your dealer should be able to provide you with the correct part number. The number of o2 sensors on your car depends on what year/emissions package your Maxima has. The "rear" one however is pretty much universally the one in the cat (95-96 cars) or behind the car (97-99 and current vehicles...)

For a 97+ I *think* the rear o2 part # is 226A0-0L703, but I could be wrong and confusing that with one of the other o2 sensors.


----------



## Maxima1987 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a 2000 model and it is the red wire oxygen sensor. I do not have a california model, I believe? I have three oxygen sensor plugs in the front and then one plug that is smaller with a bigger plug and does not look like an oxygen sensor plug. The plug they showed me was basically under the car completely under the engine and was kind of in a little whole. The part number I got from Nissan was 226a0-2y904, but that is for a non california car, which I am not sure exactly ifmine is or not. Nissan did not tell me and would not, and I do not see anything on the car. Thanks!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh, no idea then. The part number I gave you is for a 4th gen and MAY NOT be the same.

Common o2 sensors should be the same between CA-spec and Fed-spec cars, CA-spec cars just have 1 more (hence with its own, different part #). You need to call or visit a good discount Nissan parts dealer, most of those guys are pretty helpful and should get it sorted out.


----------



## Maxima1987 (Jul 22, 2007)

brianw said:


> Oh, no idea then. The part number I gave you is for a 4th gen and MAY NOT be the same.
> 
> Common o2 sensors should be the same between CA-spec and Fed-spec cars, CA-spec cars just have 1 more (hence with its own, different part #). You need to call or visit a good discount Nissan parts dealer, most of those guys are pretty helpful and should get it sorted out.


I figured it out. It is a california car. There are some cool diagrams of the locations on car domain.com 

Thanks!


----------

